# Brown's Lab Kennels?



## muskiehunter (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience working with Shannon Brown or dogs that have come from his kennel. He owns Brown's Lab Kennels up in International Falls, MN.

Thanks,
Muskiehunter


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome to the site :beer:

Never heard of him, I checked out his site, nice site and nice looking dogs. Looks like he runs a sound kennel. I noticed he hasn't listed any EIC or CNM clearences on any of his dog, I would question them on this, some may say they have never had a problem befor ( they may just be lucky) . Nowe that we have a test for both and as easy as it is i feel there is no reason for a breeder not to test, and looking at the peds on his site there are quite a few known carriers in his lines. I refuse to buy a puppy from non tested dogs.

Othe rthan that they look like nice dogs from nice lines, what are you looking for? And where are you located in central MN??


----------



## muskiehunter (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info and greeting. I live in Sartell, next to St. Cloud.

Maybe the better question is for some recommended names of breeders in MN I should check into for a lab.

This is what I'm looking for:

Male lab (either a yellow or black)
AKC w/all clean health clearances.
Temperment is critical (I want a dog w/some drive in the field but need one that will be easy on my wife and kids (8 and 5) since it will spend a lot of time inside. I've seen some websites talk about an dogs w/an "off" switch when they are in the house and that is what I need.
I like the looks of a larger, blocky dog
Used primarily for Northern MN Ruffed Grouse and then some ND pheasant hunting. 
Not looking for a dog w/pointing tendencies.
Am thinking puppy as opposed to a starter dog (mainly due to cost)
Am planning on the fact that I'll need to spend some money to get a good dog w/clean health and willing to invest the time (see below) but I don't need (or want) to spend top dollar on the next potential National Champion.
Prefer w/in 4-5 hrs. of central MN

A little about the future owner (me): This will be the first time training my own dog. I grew up NW of Bemidji and my dad ran labs for several years in the 60-70's. I spent plenty of time helping him train when I was a kid and working as a bird boy at field trials in Bemidji Brainerd, Virginia, etc. so I understand the time and work it takes to work w/a dog. Hunted grouse and pheasant over labs all my life but they've always been my Dad's or brother's dogs. Still own land up North and w/my kids getting to the age where they can go hunting (and help train) and the grouse numbers hopefully on the upswing the next few years I want to spend more time chasing birds (and my kids want a family pet).

I don't have to have a dog right now but I'm going to have a lot of time this summer to socialize a puppy so I'm thinking of a timeline in the next couple of months.

Muskiehunter


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

MH,

You live right next to a great retriever club, Central MN Retriever Club. If you get a chance there is a club informal trial this weekend (Sunday) starting at 9:00 AM and will finish in the late afternoon. If you have time stop by and check it out, they have great grounds and whether your interested in joining a club or not you have access to some great training grounds for a very low membership, right in your back yard. If your not familar with the location let me know I can give you directions. I'll be there possibly judging one of the stakes or helping out.

sounds like your looking for a nice hunting dog, and family member that you can live with. There are alot of nice litters out there and you may not have to go to a "breeder or Kennel" to get exactly what you want.

If you have the time to stop by this weekend look me up

My name is Todd Caswell I'll be driving a White Ford F150.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> If you have the time to stop by this weekend look me up
> 
> My name is Todd Caswell I'll be driving a White Ford F150.


Are we going to see Bodey in action this weekend?


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

Vickie and Chuck of Ball Bluff Kennels run a pretty good operation here in Minnesota.

-and-

John Ketzner of Windwalker Gun Dogs (not in Mn; but close) out of Clear Lake,WI. Quality dog and training.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fosse said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> > If you have the time to stop by this weekend look me up
> ...


No he's running a trial in Michigan this weekend, hopfully he will be back next week. I'm more than ready to get him back.

Are you going to be there? I'll have my camera with.


----------



## muskiehunter (Apr 14, 2009)

Todd,
Thanks for the invite. Where is the club located? Shoot me a PM if you get a chance. If not I think I can find it. It seems like I've seen a sign somewhere out on Golden Spike Road. I'd like to stop by Sunday and get some more info about the club and introduce myself.

Bryon Anderson


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

muskiehunter said:


> Todd,
> It seems like I've seen a sign somewhere out on Golden Spike Road. I'd like to stop by Sunday and get some more info about the club and introduce myself.
> 
> Bryon Anderson


You are right. It about a mile east of the stop sign east of hwy 10. It is on the right hand side. I do not think the sign is out right now. If you get to the race track you just passed it. Long narrow dirt drive way into the trees.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> Are you going to be there? I'll have my camera with.


We are planning on it. Will see you there.


----------

